# Sticky  My visit to the Zenith factory



## D N Ravenna

My history with Zenith reaches back over a decade. It started shortly after I had acquired my "grail" watch of that era, a Speedmaster Professional with the see-through back. Then, I heard of the Zenith El Primero Flyback. A little research brought up several cool factors about the brand and the El Primero movement itself. It was not much later before I had mine. The fact that the brand was not that appreciated worked to my advantage as I bought the watch for less than the Speedy Pro!

As the years rolled by, I spent more time with WatchUSeek and eventually became the moderator for the Zenith forum. It's been my pleasure to see it grow to the thriving community that it is today.

I had always wondered what a watch factory looked like, but as some of the watch brands I enjoyed started to fade or be bought out (Minerva, Revue Thommen, etc.), I gave up the notion of seeing one. So it was to my surprise when Ernie Romers, owner of WatchUSeek, mentioned that a trip to the Zenith factory may be in the works and that he, Hartmut, and I could tour the factory together. I took it as a double blessing that I would see my co-moderator Hartmut again! So with fingers crossed, I let the magic work itself.

After emailing back and forth with Maud, Zenith International PR Manager, and Nastassia, Zenith Communications Department, the plans were set. Early on a Friday morning, my wife, Cindy, and I boarded a Lufthansa flight from Munich to Geneva. After arriving, we were greeted by a chauffeur who took us to Le Locle in a nice Mercedes. As picturesque as the countryside was, we were wondering if we would make once it started to snow! We had never seen it snow in late May.

We did make it. Due to life's complications, we never did get to meet up with Ernie and Hartmut. Once inside, we met with Nastassia and then Maud. Nastassia first took us through a presentation of the brand. Zenith has come a long way since I bought my El Primero and the presentation showed us with pride where they were and where they wanted to be. One thing both Cindy and I noted throughout our entire stay was how passionate they all were about their brand. There was no mistaking that!

As well, they are very proud of how they just recently moved all of the manufacturing areas to under one roof as they had been spread about in the large Zenith complex. The synergy they derive from this is very positive.

After the presentation, Maud reappeared and the two of them showed us the complete line of watches, including some of those destined to be sold in the new boutiques. While both Cindy and I found this display to be really nice, we were both happy to hand back the Christophe Colomb as it cost more than our house did when we bought it!

To make sure we had the energy for our tour, we joined Romain, Zenith Product Development, for lunch. We started with shrimp and asparagus, followed by cordon bleu, and finished with apple crepes. We talked about what we did and I was most interested to see how they got to their present position in Zenith.

Now it was time for the tour. Our tour guide was the very capable Nastassia. We first started with their R&D department, the only place we were asked not to take photos. Here is where the watches went from design to mock up to trial units. They have some fantastic software that allowed them to show the movement working, and by fading out certain parts such as a bridge, you could see how the parts underneath work even if you could not see them in a finished watch. Very important if one has to trouble shoot!

Then it was off to the manufacturing area. The first area is where brass square blanks are placed in CNC machines. Each machine has a variety of tool heads (all made in house) and they are all used to drill and cut the blank. As you can see in the photos, many steps are involved before one ends up with the base plate or bridges. They also showed off some of their new equipment that allowed for the same process, but used far less cutting oil and is therefore environmentally friendly.









Plate and Bridge Cutting Area









First Cut









Plate Before and After









After Several Operations​








Newer and Environmentally Friendly Equipment​
The next room houses a most fabulous machine, a five-axis CNC machine. Once programmed, this beast could make the complex geometry cuts required to make the movement cage of the Christophe Columb. The pictures show some fine examples of the components that are fabricated here.









Five-Axis CNC Equipment​








Pieces Made on the 5-Axis CNC Equipment​
After this room, we saw the actual area where brass flats are received, cut to size, and then indexed. The final part of this process is to insure each blank is the same thickness. This is very critical given the way they are machined!









Brass Stock









Brass Stock QA/QC​
Afterwards, we saw other equipment used to fabricate gears and other components through a variety of processes including stamping. Zenith makes over 80% of its own gears. The escapement is one set of parts that are not made in house.









Other Gears Made In House​
To this point, I've talked mostly about equipment, but make no mistake, there is plenty of human involvement. There are numerous QA/QC stations throughout the process. We also found it interesting that deburring is all done by hand. Even a five-axis CNC machine cannot do everything!









One of Many QA/QC Areas​
At this point, the human element becomes far more important. The next step we saw was one of the finishing stations. Here, the plate and bridges are polished, the cotes de Genève are added, as is perlage. In this picture, one can see one of Zenith's talents hard at work.









Hard at Work Adding the Good Looks​
Now we are getting to the actual assembly. In this picture, a press is used to set a part. In this next picture, parts are arranged on a plate for further work. These next two pictures show how jewels are set into the plate. They are first sorted as to size, and then the head picks them and places them in the proper hole. They are then pressed into place. While one normally conjures up images of an old watchmaker using an anvil and press to put jewels into place, I for one appreciate the preciseness of this device to insure a well running watch!









Setting Part









Setting Parts on Tray









Setting Jewels on Tray









Setting Jewels on Plate​
As you can see by the pictures, we are now getting to movements that are finished. Note the paperwork that is in place to track their progress and quality control. In this area, the movements are tested. The equipment monitors how well they beat under different positions. They have some fabulous equipment that allows them to visually monitor the engagement of the pallet fork in the escapement. Whether you have an Elite that beats at a leisurely 28,800 or an El Primero humming at 36,000 variations per hour, you want that engagement to be perfect!









Busy at Work









Looking Good









Equipment for Testing Engagement​
In this next series, you can see the finishing of the movements. Dials are secured to the movements and then the hands. While wandering amongst the work benches, I showed off my Flyback of ages past. It impressed one the staff so much that when she was done, she showed off the new generation she was working on. Isn't it wonderful?









Further Finishing









Waiting for Further Work









Almost Done









The New El Primero Stratos Flyback Boutique Edition​
Speaking of the staff, you won't find too many old watchmakers there. They are mostly young and mostly female. And all very happy with their company and their work.

Lastly, we have the room were all the grand complications are made. The watchmakers here are the crème de la crème. Here you can see and hear the minute repeater.









Where the High-End Work is Done





AVI of Minute Repeater









Pilot Montre d'Aeronef Type 20 Tourbillon









Tourbillon Out of the Case​
We then finished with a wrap-up with Maud and Romain.

Due to the weather, we did not go outside, but here are some pictures from the building.









Some of the New Façade









Windows from the Past Now Inside the Building









View From A Window​
Now to get back to the beginning of our visit. Remember the watches we said we saw? Well, here pictures of some of them. I just wanted to get the tour taken care of first.









El Primero 36'000 VpH with Diamonds









Same Watch, Side View









El Primero Chronomaster 1969 Boutique Edition









My Favorite of the Bunch - El Primero Espada Graduation









El Primero Espada Graduation Coin









El Primero Stratos Flyback Striking 10th (Felix Baumgartner)









The Back Showing Felix Baumgartner









The New El Primero Stratos Flyback Rainbow and an Original (Mine)









Academy Christophe Colomb Hurricane on my Wrist (I paid less for my house!)









Back of the Academy Christophe Colomb Hurricane









Captain Winsor Annual Calendar Boutique Edition









Pilot Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 GMT Red Baron









Fokker Dr. 1 on the Back - I am sure Hartmut would have liked to see it!​
Cindy and I were very impressed with our tour of the facilities. The investment in equipment, labor, and buildings shows us Zenith is here to stay. We are also very impressed with the passion that the employees displayed with their product and their company. Makes me want to work there! It certainly left us with a desire to supplement our collection with additional Zenith watches!

Thank You Zenith!

Dan Ravenna
WatchUSeek Zenith Forum
Co-Moderator


----------



## drdas007

Wow!! what an experience! This post should be a website onto itself!! Awesome post!!


----------



## incontrol

Amazing story of your trip! Thanks very much for posting it! Another brand I have wanted, now more than ever!


----------



## Veritas99

Thanks for taking the time to put this together, it sounds like a wonderful trip!

P.S. I would take your original flyback over the new model any day.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Thanks! It was just cool being able to see a factory for something I really like! For work, I've been able to see a variety of firms ranging from steel mills to small aircraft producers, from book binders to ball bearing manufacturers. But never for something close to one of my hobbies. My son began living in Germany three years ago and this gave me an opportunity to visit. My wife, who also has an engineering background, got a big kick out of it as well!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## kesharoo

*Thanks for the report! What a size difference between the original Rainbow flyback and the LE!*



D N Ravenna said:


> Thanks! It was just cool being able to see a factory for something I really like! For work, I've been able to see a variety of firms ranging from steel mills to small aircraft producers, from book binders to ball bearing manufacturers. But never for something close to one of my hobbies. My son began living in Germany three years ago and this gave me an opportunity to visit. My wife, who also has an engineering background, got a big kick out of it as well!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dan


Seriously, Zenith watches are getting too big for me to wear comfortably.


----------



## damo_t

*Re: Thanks for the report! What a size difference between the original Rainbow flyback and the LE!*

Great write up! Thank you.


----------



## faiz

*Re: Thanks for the report! What a size difference between the original Rainbow flyback and the LE!*

Absolutely incredible!
Some fantastic work going on and some great pictures.
Tell me how big is your rainbow? It looks tiny next to the new one!
I wish all of the Stratos pieces had the Rainbows subdial sizes so that the overlap didn't affect legibility.


----------



## stocklaz

*Re: Thanks for the report! What a size difference between the original Rainbow flyback and the LE!*

Amazing! Thanks for the share!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Awesome, thanks for sharing your experience! 




Roberto


----------



## JürgenK

Wow, that is an impressive visit. I like your Rainbow over the new edition.


----------



## torrentmt

Congrats for the visit ! !

I've also visit Zenith's factory in June. It's was during "les journées particulières" LVMH: luxury world leader, prestigious brands - Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy from LVHM.

I've visit the same areas as you but within a small group.

Great memories


----------



## D N Ravenna

torrentmt said:


> Congrats for the visit ! !
> 
> I've also visit Zenith's factory in June. It's was during "les journées particulières" LVMH: luxury world leader, prestigious brands - Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy from LVHM.
> 
> I've visit the same areas as you but within a small group.
> 
> Great memories


Indeed, great memories!
Thanks,
Dan

But I would note that your link no longer shows Zenith!


----------



## wid-watch

Thanks for sharing your amazing experience! The Red Baron you had in your hands I got it several months ago at a Duty Free but after I paid for it I saw a tiny scratch on the crystal, so I had to returned! I almost kept it but I would have had to pay extra for a new crystal and I hate the idea of waiting for a new crystal to arrive! I would love to take the same tour you did! Thanks again!


----------



## eddiea

Bit late here but that was an excellent write up!...unique experience too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mediocre

I realize this thread is aged now, but I still wanted to express appreciation for your posting. The images are outstanding, and the detail they obviously put into their watches is awe inspiring.


----------



## IBeNimages

Great great write up. Happy to read and learn about Zenith. Eyeing for an El Primero.. but should wait for money being collected!


----------



## jklondon

You have done zenith a great service, making it harder for me not to buy one now!


----------



## dantan

Great job! Makes me feel proud to own a Zenith, even though it is the one with the Sellita movement!

Dan.
Zenith Pilot 20 Extra Special (yes, the one with the Sellita movement)
Tudor Heritage Black Bay
Longines Heritage 1973
Longines Heritage Flagship
Longines Masters Collection Chronograph Moonphase
Raymond Weil Mastro


----------



## lemoni

very nice presentation


----------



## Capt. Haddock

Just saw this...WOW! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AntonL

What a fantastic tour and thanks for sharing the photos. Fascinating to see the raw materials transformed into watch components.


----------



## Belloc

Very cool - thanks for sharing that, and for taking the trouble to take such excellent photos!


----------



## Geraldo1

Thanks for the tour info. After spending some time in Europe , Zenith is definitely an up and coming watch . It is getting quite popular in Europe but it is still relatively unknown in America. Collectors are getting in on the ascending portion of the curve. Thanks again - an El Primero Striking Tenth Chronograph .


----------



## Em1224

Amazing post- looks like a great trip. Love the photo's!


----------



## JetstreamZ07

Very cool post!

Scott


----------



## Oysterperpe

Thank you for sharing your tour of Zenith facility.


----------



## ilia

Dan, this definitely was a trip of a lifetime. Well written and photographed. I think a lot of us would love to make this trip.


----------



## gatorguy959

ilia said:


> Dan, this definitely was a trip of a lifetime. Well written and photographed. I think a lot of us would love to make this trip.


Great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tle

w.o.w...best thread!


----------



## Hoover

Wow, simply wow. Super comprehensive and what a brand. One of the finest movements.


----------



## rehault69

Thanks for all ...great work !

Inviato dal mio SM-G925F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MaxMeridian

Amazing! Thanks a lot for sharing your great experience!

Cheers

M


----------



## iggy555

wow thats great. what an experience.


----------



## viperx71111

Awesome post, what an incredible experience. I am marking this as one of the things I must do before I die.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Will there ever be a part II? It would be interesting to see the changes over the last few years regarding the brand and production.


----------



## Rickfernandez

Wow incredible, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## skx389

A bit late to the game... wow, what a wonderful post. Makes me even more proud to be a Zenith owner

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

